# Made a frame dolly today.



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

My frame is taking up too much floor space in my shop and I almost get a hernia every time I need to lift it so I made a dolly for it. Now I can push it around with 2 fingers and it doesn't take up as much space.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:cheers


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Too Many Projects said:


> My frame is taking up too much floor space in my shop and I almost get a hernia every time I need to lift it so I made a dolly for it. Now I can push it around with 2 fingers and it doesn't take up as much space.



Good idea.:cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Man I wish I had your shop. I don't know if I'd trade climates with you, tho'!!! Excellent progress being made. BTW: I move my own frames around by getting in the car, turning the key, putting it in gear, and driving off. I almost never have to push my frames around!!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> Man I wish I had your shop. I don't know if I'd trade climates with you, tho'!!! Excellent progress being made. BTW: I move my own frames around by getting in the car, turning the key, putting it in gear, and driving off. I almost never have to push my frames around!!


I'm sure you wouldn't want our climate, but I would move South in a heartbeat if it wasn't for my son and his desire to finish school with his buddy's he's grown up with.
I suppose if I took the 5 horse Briggs engine I have and made a platform on the dolly, I could run a belt to a pulley on a wheel and move it around under it's own power too. Might be hard to steer, tho....:lol:
Thanks for the kudos so far. The goal is to get it back to a roller soon and then take a break for while.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Very cool Mitch, you do amaze me! Echo geeteeohguy on the workshop, I need to make some space in my garage...jealous!


----------

